# Lining of 7.2mm - any success stories?



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I am just looking for some reassurance. I am currently going through a medicated FET cycle. I have been on 6mg of climaval for four weeks now (along with 0.5ml Buserelin) and my lining is still only 7.2mm and has only grown 0.1mm in the last week. The clinic have decided to go ahead with ET next week regardless of whether my lining thickens any further between now and then. 
I know that ideally the lining should be 8mm for ET but my clinic have said that they have had success with FET with linings as thin as 5mm.

I have been doing the brazil nuts and pineapple juice thing since starting the Climaval tablets. I asked the clinic this morning if they would consider increasing my Climaval to 8mg but they refused saying it wouldn't make any difference. I got up to 10.6mm on my fresh cycle but they said they wouldn't expect it to get as thick on a FET cycle as it would on a fresh cycle.

Basically, I was wondering if anyone else has had success with a lining of less than 8mm. 

I don't want to cancel the cycle but at the same time I don't want to waste my precious little frosties if there is little chance of it working due to my lining not being thick enough.

Any advice would be gratefully recieved  

thanks,

Lynn


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd also recommend drinking a pint of full fat milk each day to help your lining , and to also use a hot water bottle on your tummy to encourage blood flow , don't use it after ET though . Wishing you good luck x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Freespirit. I will try the milk and hot water bottle. Hopefully they will help..


----------

